# Local 134 chicago apprentice



## Johnny134 (Nov 12, 2008)

im an apprentice for local 134, finnished first yr. school, and was assigned to a shop. recently that got slow , few of the jobs got shut down and now there’s no work so they laid off quite a few guys including myself and another apprentice. I signed the book but haven’t pick up a call for over two weeks now. I was also wondering if not getting the hours in would affect me advancing to my 2nd year of the apprenticeship.. Is there any advice anyone can give me? thanks


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

You would still start school as scheduled, it just effects the total # of working hours you need to get your JW card.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If work is that slow take any job (not electrical outside the local) to keep the money flowing.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Hang tough brother, take whatever comes along to put food on the table.


----------

